# stripped oil pan drain bolt



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

hello all

working on a 2008 650 BF with a stripped out oil pan drain plug ...well it is not the bolt that is stripped ,unfortunately it is the case....

how do you fix something like this ? heli coil ?

thanks
chris


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

yea heli coil or if there is some threads left one size bigger drain plug.


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

yea there is some threads left..it just never tightens up

anyone ever use one of these ?? 

http://www.timesert.com/html/mtrcsert.html

is there enough meat ya think ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I have used those, and thay are the best way to fix this kind of stuff in my opinion. Just flush some oil through to wash out any cuttings after.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i would try a self tapping drain plug.. i've used them on cars before


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yep.Retap it one size bigger than stock.
I had to do the front diff on my Rhino.You can call the dealer for size or someone on here should know......


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

Here ya go. 
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/sh...ipped+oil+plug


----------

